# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  عمق تأثیر معدل در کنکور!

## Mr.Dr

سلام دوستان.داشتم کارنامه های کنکور93 رو می دیدم که برخوردم به دو کارنامه زیر. این دو نفر با اینکه درصدهاشون شبیه هم دیگه است، ولی اختلاف رتبه قابل توجهی دارن. علتش هم چیزی نیست جز معدل! این طوری که از این دو کارنامه پیداست تأثیر معدل خیلی بیشتر از ظاهرشه. این مطلب رو بیشتر برای کسایی که امسال نهایی دارن نوشتم. و اینکه حواسشون رو جمع کنن و خوب و کامل برای 20 بخونن.
معدل رتبه164 برابر 19.9 و معدل رتبه 301 برابر 19.5 بود!!!

----------


## amiredge

تو رتبه های برتر فاصله ها خیلی نزدیک و دوسه درصد میتونه کلی جا به جات کنه.

----------


## Humphry Davy

آقاي دكتر نااميدم كردي

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

معدلم 17 و 70 هست خوبه :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Farhad.7

معارف و ریاضی و شیمی هرچند اندک ... ولی بیشتر از اون یکی زده !!!

پس در کل تاثیر معدل اینجاکمه !!! احتمالا هر دوتاشون رنج 19.5 تا 19.9 بودن !

----------


## Janvaljan

به نظر منم تاثیر معدل اینجا کم بوده. اختلاف رتبشون فقط 137 تاست اونم تو گروه رتبه های سه رقمی که یک تست درست بیشتر  هم حداقل به اندازه ی 30  40 تا رتبتو جابجا میکنه پس  باید معدلاشون نزدیک به هم باشه.

----------


## winter son

*عزيزاني كه زياد خوشبينن كه تاثير زيادي نداره به اين نكته توجه داشته باشند :

طبق روال سازمان سنجش كه سالهاي پيش براي تاثير مثبت معدل ، كه تاثير رو يواش يواش بيشتر كرد انتظار ميره همين رويه هم در قبال تاثير مستقيم ادامه بده


»»امسال 25% تاثير مستقيم بود .....

سال ديگه حداقلش 35% يا بيشتر ميشه ......

و سال بعدش بيشتر ........

پس فاجعه از امسال هم ويرانگر تر خواهد بود ............*

----------


## Farhad.7

> *عزيزاني كه زياد خوشبينن كه تاثير زيادي نداره به اين نكته توجه داشته باشند :
> 
> طبق روال سازمان سنجش كه سالهاي پيش براي تاثير مثبت معدل ، كه تاثير رو يواش يواش بيشتر كرد انتظار ميره همين رويه هم در قبال تاثير مستقيم ادامه بده
> 
> 
> »»امسال 25% تاثير مستقيم بود .....
> 
> سال ديگه حداقلش 35% يا بيشتر ميشه ......
> 
> ...


برا کنکور 94 امسال هم 25 % مونده صد در صد ؟ یا بیشتر میشه ؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> *عزيزاني كه زياد خوشبينن كه تاثير زيادي نداره به اين نكته توجه داشته باشند :
> 
> طبق روال سازمان سنجش كه سالهاي پيش براي تاثير مثبت معدل ، كه تاثير رو يواش يواش بيشتر كرد انتظار ميره همين رويه هم در قبال تاثير مستقيم ادامه بده
> 
> 
> »»امسال 25% تاثير مستقيم بود .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اخه دوست عزیز مگه شما از مسئولای سازمان سنجشی که همچین قاطع میگی امسال تاثیرش میشه 35% یا بیشتر؟؟!!!

----------


## winter son

> اخه دوست عزیز مگه شما از مسئولای سازمان سنجشی که همچین قاطع میگی امسال تاثیرش میشه 35% یا بیشتر؟؟


*اخه دوست عزیز مگه شما از مسئولای سازمان سنجشی که همچین قاطع میگی امسال تاثیرش نمیشه 35% یا بیشتر؟؟ 						

من طبق نظر برخي كارشناسان و دوستان و همچنين خودم عرض كردم ، با توجه به اينكه سالهاي قبل سازمان سنجش درصد تاثير مثبت رو افزايش داد ، انتظار ميره از امسال هم تاثير مستقيم رو افزايش بده .....

تاثير اميد الكي و پوچ ميتونه 100 هزار بدتر از ايني كه امسال سر همه در اومد باشه . وقتي كه  مثل امسال يه نفر درصدهاي خوبي ميزنه ولي قبول نميشه ، بطور كل نا اميد ميشه ...... و اصلا نميتونه خودشو جمع كنه ....... اما اگه شما از همين الآن قضيه رو روشن كنيد كه چه اتفاقي ممكنه بيفته ، طرف تكليفش با خودش مشخصه و بيشتر تلاش ميكنه (براي 35% يا بيشتر) و اگر هم تاثير معدل بيشتر شد تكليفش با خودش مشخصه كه از قبل ميدونسته و به يك باره نابود نميشه ......*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> برا کنکور 94 امسال هم 25 % مونده صد در صد ؟ یا بیشتر میشه ؟


*
هنوز بصورت رسمي چيزي اعلام نشده . فعلا براي اعلامش زوده.هر زمان تصميم جديدي بگيرند حتما اعلام ميكنند .......
من طبق نظر برخي كارشناسان ، مشاوران و دوستان و همچنين خودم عرض كردم ، با توجه به اينكه سالهاي قبل سازمان سنجش درصد تاثير مثبت رو افزايش داد ، انتظار ميره از امسال هم تاثير مستقيم رو افزايش بده .....*

----------


## SNIPER

ما كه معدل زير 10 هستيم بريم خودكشي كنيم پس

----------


## Janvaljan

> *اخه دوست عزیز مگه شما از مسئولای سازمان سنجشی که همچین قاطع میگی امسال تاثیرش نمیشه 35% یا بیشتر؟؟                         
> 
> من طبق نظر برخي كارشناسان و دوستان و همچنين خودم عرض كردم ، با توجه به اينكه سالهاي قبل سازمان سنجش درصد تاثير مثبت رو افزايش داد ، انتظار ميره از امسال هم تاثير مستقيم رو افزايش بده .....
> 
> تاثير اميد الكي و پوچ ميتونه 100 هزار بدتر از ايني كه امسال سر همه در اومد باشه . وقتي كه  مثل امسال يه نفر درصدهاي خوبي ميزنه ولي قبول نميشه ، بطور كل نا اميد ميشه ...... و اصلا نميتونه خودشو جمع كنه ....... اما اگه شما از همين الآن قضيه رو روشن كنيد كه چه اتفاقي ممكنه بيفته ، طرف تكليفش با خودش مشخصه و بيشتر تلاش ميكنه (براي 35% يا بيشتر) و اگر هم تاثير معدل بيشتر شد تكليفش با خودش مشخصه كه از قبل ميدونسته و به يك باره نابود نميشه ......*
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> ...


ببین دوست من همه بچه های کنکوری منتظر افزایش تاثیر معدل هستن. بعید  میدونم از یه کنکوری بپرسی امسال معدل تاثیرش چه جوری میشه، بگه کم میشه یا  تغییر نمیکنه. قطعاً میگه زیاد میشه. اما بحث من اینه شما رقم دقیقشو از  کجا میگی؟ چرا میگی 35 % یا بالاتر.....اگر بشه 30 درصد چی؟ اگر اومدو تغییرش ندادن  چی؟ چرا از همین الان نامیدی تزریق میکنی؟ تاثیر معدل شاید زیاد بشه ،  چقدر؟  کسی نمیدونه.

----------


## winter son

> ببین دوست من همه بچه های کنکوری منتظر افزایش تاثیر معدل هستن. بعید  میدونم از یه کنکوری بپرسی امسال معدل تاثیرش چه جوری میشه، بگه کم میشه یا  تغییر نمیکنه. قطعاً میگه زیاد میشه. اما بحث من اینه شما رقم دقیقشو از  کجا میگی؟ چرا میگی 35 % یا بالاتر.....اگر بشه 30 درصد چی؟ اگر اومدو تغییرش ندادن  چی؟ چرا از همین الان نامیدی تزریق میکنی؟ تاثیر معدل شاید زیاد بشه ،  چقدر؟  کسی نمیدونه.


*من با توجه به اتفاق هاي سال هاي قبل تاثير مثبت صحبت ميكنم . اونجا هم 10 % ي افزايش دادند .....

خب شما بگو . من ميگم 35% يا بيشتر ميشه ........ اما در نهايت 30%بشه يا فرض رو بر اين بگذاريم افزايش پيدا نكنه .....
(نتيجش اين ميشه كه شخص از قبل تكليفش با خودش مشخصه و تلاش بيشتري ميكنه.اگر تاثير بيشتر شد كه از قبل ميدونه و ضربه ناگهاني نميخوره.اگر هم افزايش پيدا نكنه تلاش بيشترش منجر به بهبود رتبه و ترازش ميشه.بطور كل رتبش بهتر ميشه)


شما ميگي 30%ميشه يا افزايش پيدا نميكنه ..... اما در نهايت 35% يا بيشتر افزايش پيدا كنه
(نتيجه ميشه اينكه : اون پشت كنكوري بدبخت ، با توجه به راهنمايي غلط جنابعالي كمتر تلاش ميكنه و دست آخر ضربه ميخوره . و دست آخر هم بلايي كه امسال سر اكثر ما اومد بدترش سر ايشون مياد و بطور كل نابود ميشه)

خب شما بگو كدوم بهتره ؟؟ اگه اينطوري بشه و زحمات يك سالش هدر بره شما جواب اون داوطلب بيچاره رو ميديد ؟؟* *جنابعالي مسئوليتش رو به گردن ميگيري ؟؟ اگر هم به گردن ميگيري چطور ميخواي يك سال به هدر رفته يك بنده خدا رو جبران كني ؟؟*

----------


## Mohammad. N

> *من با توجه به اتفاق هاي سال هاي قبل تاثير مثبت صحبت ميكنم . اونجا هم 10 % ي افزايش دادند .....
> 
> خب شما بگو . من ميگم 35% يا بيشتر ميشه ........ اما در نهايت 30%بشه يا فرض رو بر اين بگذاريم افزايش پيدا نكنه .....
> (نتيجش اين ميشه كه شخص از قبل تكليفش با خودش مشخصه و تلاش بيشتري ميكنه.اگر تاثير بيشتر شد كه از قبل ميدونه و ضربه ناگهاني نميخوره.اگر هم افزايش پيدا نكنه تلاش بيشترش منجر به بهبود رتبه و ترازش ميشه.بطور كل رتبش بهتر ميشه)
> 
> 
> شما ميگي 30%ميشه يا افزايش پيدا نميكنه ..... اما در نهايت 35% يا بيشتر افزايش پيدا كنه
> (نتيجه ميشه اينكه : اون پشت كنكوري بدبخت ، با توجه به راهنمايي غلط جنابعالي كمتر تلاش ميكنه و دست آخر ضربه ميخوره . و دست آخر هم بلايي كه امسال سر اكثر ما اومد بدترش سر ايشون مياد و بطور كل نابود ميشه)
> 
> خب شما بگو كدوم بهتره ؟؟ اگه اينطوري بشه و زحمات يك سالش هدر بره شما جواب اون داوطلب بيچاره رو ميديد ؟؟* *جنابعالي مسئوليتش رو به گردن ميگيري ؟؟ اگر هم به گردن ميگيري چطور ميخواي يك سال به هدر رفته يك بنده خدا رو جبران كني ؟؟*


اینکه زیاد میشه احتمالش بالای 80% ولی خب این دلیل نمیشه که کسی که معدلش کمه خودش بازنده بدونه، مثلا من معدلم 16 هس دیگه باید رو دانشگاه شریف خط بکشم؟؟؟
نه معلومه که اینجوری نیست و میشه با درصدای خوب به هرچی که میخوای برسی و بعد اینکه کسی که معدلش خیلی پایینه باید به فکر دیپلم دوم باشه به عنوان مثال زیر12 تو رشته ریاضی
و در مورد کارنامه ا که تاپیک هس فک کنم معدل خیلی کم بوده چون هر 1% ریاض برای رتبه های زیر،1000 150 رتبه جابه جا میکنه

----------


## winter son

> اینکه زیاد میشه احتمالش بالای 80% ولی خب این دلیل نمیشه که کسی که معدلش کمه خودش بازنده بدونه، مثلا من معدلم 16 هس دیگه باید رو دانشگاه شریف خط بکشم؟؟؟
> نه معلومه که اینجوری نیست و میشه با درصدای خوب به هرچی که میخوای برسی و بعد اینکه کسی که معدلش خیلی پایینه باید به فکر دیپلم دوم باشه به عنوان مثال زیر12 تو رشته ریاضی
> و در مورد کارنامه ا که تاپیک هس فک کنم معدل خیلی کم بوده چون هر 1% ریاض برای رتبه های زیر،1000 150 رتبه جابه جا میکنه


*عزيز من كي گفتم اونايي كه معدلشون كمه دور كنكور رو خط بكشن؟؟من گفتم همه شرايط رو بدونن تا بيشتر تلاش كنن و خداي ناكرده دست آخر لطمه اي نبينن*

----------


## Mr.Dr

> اینکه زیاد میشه احتمالش بالای 80% ولی خب این دلیل نمیشه که کسی که معدلش کمه خودش بازنده بدونه، *مثلا من معدلم 16 هس دیگه باید رو دانشگاه شریف خط بکشم؟؟؟*
> نه معلومه که اینجوری نیست و میشه با درصدای خوب به هرچی که میخوای برسی و بعد اینکه کسی که معدلش خیلی پایینه باید به فکر دیپلم دوم باشه به عنوان مثال زیر12 تو رشته ریاضی
> و در مورد کارنامه ا که تاپیک هس فک کنم معدل خیلی کم بوده چون هر 1% ریاض برای رتبه های زیر،1000 150 رتبه جابه جا میکنه


آره متاسفانه برا بعضی رشته هاش مثل برق باید خط بکشید!

----------


## winter son

> ما كه معدل زير 10 هستيم بريم خودكشي كنيم پس


*عزيز من كي گفتم اونايي كه معدلشون كمه دور كنكور رو خط بكشن؟؟من گفتم  همه شرايط رو بدونن تا بيشتر تلاش كنن و خداي ناكرده دست آخر لطمه اي نبينن*

----------


## Mehdi14

همین امسال یکی از هم شهری ها با معدل 15 رتبه 200 منطقه سه رو آورد ( البته بعد از سه سال پشت کنکور بودن ) ...

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

بازم با توجه به این دو کارنامه ،
خدارو شکر که اگه کسی حتی پزشکی هم بخواد میتونه در این حد تلاش کنه و بهش برسه  :Yahoo (83): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دوستان راستی ملاک سنجش برای قبولی در رشته ها رتبه منطقه است یا کشوری؟  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Janvaljan

> *من با توجه به اتفاق هاي سال هاي قبل تاثير مثبت صحبت ميكنم . اونجا هم 10 % ي افزايش دادند .....
> 
> خب شما بگو . من ميگم 35% يا بيشتر ميشه ........ اما در نهايت 30%بشه يا فرض رو بر اين بگذاريم افزايش پيدا نكنه .....
> (نتيجش اين ميشه كه شخص از قبل تكليفش با خودش مشخصه و تلاش بيشتري ميكنه.اگر تاثير بيشتر شد كه از قبل ميدونه و ضربه ناگهاني نميخوره.اگر هم افزايش پيدا نكنه تلاش بيشترش منجر به بهبود رتبه و ترازش ميشه.بطور كل رتبش بهتر ميشه)
> 
> 
> شما ميگي 30%ميشه يا افزايش پيدا نميكنه ..... اما در نهايت 35% يا بيشتر افزايش پيدا كنه
> (نتيجه ميشه اينكه : اون پشت كنكوري بدبخت ، با توجه به راهنمايي غلط جنابعالي كمتر تلاش ميكنه و دست آخر ضربه ميخوره . و دست آخر هم بلايي كه امسال سر اكثر ما اومد بدترش سر ايشون مياد و بطور كل نابود ميشه)
> 
> خب شما بگو كدوم بهتره ؟؟ اگه اينطوري بشه و زحمات يك سالش هدر بره شما جواب اون داوطلب بيچاره رو ميديد ؟؟* *جنابعالي مسئوليتش رو به گردن ميگيري ؟؟ اگر هم به گردن ميگيري چطور ميخواي يك سال به هدر رفته يك بنده خدا رو جبران كني ؟؟*


به نظرت من کسی و راهنمایی غلط کردم ؟ ضمناً میگن اب که از سر گذشت چه یک وجب چه صد وجب...یعنی اگه معدلت پایین باشه ، تاثیر معدل چه 25 درصد چه 40 درصد ، به اندازه کافی گندشو به نتیجه کنکور طرف میزنه... با همین وضعیتم کسایی که همه ی درسارو بتونن حداقل 70     75 درصد بزنن  با هر معدلی ولو معدل 10  12 ،   بی برو برگرد هر رشته روزانه ای که بخان هر رشته ای قبول میشن فقط دانشگاه روزانش فرق میکنه....

----------


## Mehdi14

> دوستان راستی ملاک سنجش برای قبولی در رشته ها رتبه منطقه است یا کشوری؟


دولتی رتبه در منطقه ، آزاد رتبه کشوری

----------


## atrevafa

پذیرش بر اساس تراز در زیر گروه بوده.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دیگه ولش کنین این تاثیرها و بحثها رو.تا کی میخوایین در موردش حرف بزنی.نکنه میخوایین تا قبل کنکور حرف بزنین و شب کنکور کلی درس رو با هم و یکجا مطالعه کنین.دیگه بسه به خدا.هی یکی از اینطرف ،یکی دیگه از اونطرف.دارید الکی شلوغش میکنیدا.....کاربر گرامی که گفتن دوستشون با معدل 15 رتبه ی 200 منطقه رو آورد.احسنت به غیرتش.باید از این افراد یادگرفت که بجای حرف ،کارتون رو انجام بدین و با این مسائل دیگه کار نداشته باشین.اصلا به گونه ای مطالعه کنین که اولا فردا کنکوره و دوما تاثیر معدل 70 درصده و یا 99 درصد.
امسال کسی هم بوده با معدل 16 رتبه ی 30 آورده،بماند که نمیدونم کشوریش بوده یا منطقه.

----------


## shervin13

> پذیرش بر اساس تراز در زیر گروه بوده.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> دیگه ولش کنین این تاثیرها و بحثها رو.تا کی میخوایین در موردش حرف بزنی.نکنه میخوایین تا قبل کنکور حرف بزنین و شب کنکور کلی درس رو با هم و یکجا مطالعه کنین.دیگه بسه به خدا.هی یکی از اینطرف ،یکی دیگه از اونطرف.دارید الکی شلوغش میکنیدا.....کاربر گرامی که گفتن دوستشون با معدل 15 رتبه ی 200 منطقه رو آورد.احسنت به غیرتش.باید از این افراد یادگرفت که بجای حرف ،کارتون رو انجام بدین و با این مسائل دیگه کار نداشته باشین.اصلا به گونه ای مطالعه کنین که اولا فردا کنکوره و دوما تاثیر معدل 70 درصده و یا 99 درصد.
> امسال کسی هم بوده با معدل 16 رتبه ی 30 آورده،بماند که نمیدونم کشوریش بوده یا منطقه.


داداش این حرفایی که میزنی درسته و ادم باید تو هر شرایطی بیشترین تلاش خودشو انجام بده .. ولی خب موقع مطالعه اونم 12 13 ساعت نیاز به انگیزه هم هست .. یکی که معدلش پایینه اگه ببینه سال قبل با اون معدل رتبه خوب تونستن بیارن حداقل به این ارامش میرسه که < میشه >‌
این رتبه هایی هم که گفتین اگه تو تجربی هستن و خودتون با چشماتون دیدین لطفا کارنامش رو بزارین تا به دوستاتون هم انگیزه بدین که بهتر و با ارامش بیشتر ادامه بدن

----------


## atrevafa

> داداش این حرفایی که میزنی درسته و ادم باید تو هر شرایطی بیشترین تلاش خودشو انجام بده .. ولی خب موقع مطالعه اونم 12 13 ساعت نیاز به انگیزه هم هست .. یکی که معدلش پایینه اگه ببینه سال قبل با اون معدل رتبه خوب تونستن بیارن حداقل به این ارامش میرسه که < میشه >‌
> این رتبه هایی هم که گفتین اگه تو تجربی هستن و خودتون با چشماتون دیدین لطفا کارنامش رو بزارین تا به دوستاتون هم انگیزه بدین که بهتر و با ارامش بیشتر ادامه بدن


 :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65): :yahoo (1): :Yahoo (6):  :Y (466):  :Y (434): اینم کلی *تشکر* برای *شما*.......
متاسفانه نه.... من به اون فرد اصلا دسترسی ندارم.از رتبه برترهای رشته ی ریاضی بودن.رتبه ی 36 کشور و 25 منطقه یک رو کسب کرده.و اینقد تلاش کردن که شدن این.میتونین به سایت کانون و به قسمت کارنامه ی نفرات برتر مراجعه کنین.تک رقمی پسر.منطقه یک.کارنامه رو براش زده.اما اینکه از کجا فهمیدم معدل 16 داره،به این صفحه برید.در قسمت نظرات به شماره ی 67 اگه اشتباه نکنم برسید.که آقای امید چهره گشا درموردشون نوشتن.در قسمت نظرات بین 1-90 رو نگاه کنین.اصلا تویه مرورگرتون دکمه ی ctrl + F رو بزنید و بنوسین 16 یا معدل 16 و بعدش دکمه ی all highlight(برعکس نوشتم) رو بزنین.دییگه تویه صفحه بگردین.فقط یادتون باشه نظرات 1-90.من خودم معدلم 14 هستش.اما شدم 2700 منطقه.اما از شانس بد من،افرادی که رتبشون از نظر عددی بیشتره،جاهایی قبول شدن که من هم باید قبول میشدم. :Yahoo (17):

----------


## legion

> :yahoo (1):اینم کلی *تشکر* برای *شما*.......
> متاسفانه نه.... من به اون فرد اصلا دسترسی ندارم.از رتبه برترهای رشته ی ریاضی بودن.رتبه ی 36 کشور و 25 منطقه یک رو کسب کرده.و اینقد تلاش کردن که شدن این.میتونین به سایت کانون و به قسمت کارنامه ی نفرات برتر مراجعه کنین.تک رقمی پسر.منطقه یک.کارنامه رو براش زده.اما اینکه از کجا فهمیدم معدل 16 داره،به این صفحه برید.در قسمت نظرات به شماره ی 67 اگه اشتباه نکنم برسید.که آقای امید چهره گشا درموردشون نوشتن.در قسمت نظرات بین 1-90 رو نگاه کنین.اصلا تویه مرورگرتون دکمه ی ctrl + F رو بزنید و بنوسین 16 یا معدل 16 و بعدش دکمه ی all highlight(برعکس نوشتم) رو بزنین.دییگه تویه صفحه بگردین.فقط یادتون باشه نظرات 1-90.من خودم معدلم 14 هستش.اما شدم 2700 منطقه.اما از شانس بد من،افرادی که رتبشون از نظر عددی بیشتره،جاهایی قبول شدن که من هم باید قبول میشدم.


البته اقای امید چهره گشا معدل کتبی نهاییشون 19.5 بوده

----------


## Mohammad. N

> :yahoo (1):اینم کلی *تشکر* برای *شما*.......
> متاسفانه نه.... من به اون فرد اصلا دسترسی ندارم.از رتبه برترهای رشته ی ریاضی بودن.رتبه ی 36 کشور و 25 منطقه یک رو کسب کرده.و اینقد تلاش کردن که شدن این.میتونین به سایت کانون و به قسمت کارنامه ی نفرات برتر مراجعه کنین.تک رقمی پسر.منطقه یک.کارنامه رو براش زده.اما اینکه از کجا فهمیدم معدل 16 داره،به این صفحه برید.در قسمت نظرات به شماره ی 67 اگه اشتباه نکنم برسید.که آقای امید چهره گشا درموردشون نوشتن.در قسمت نظرات بین 1-90 رو نگاه کنین.اصلا تویه مرورگرتون دکمه ی ctrl + F رو بزنید و بنوسین 16 یا معدل 16 و بعدش دکمه ی all highlight(برعکس نوشتم) رو بزنین.دییگه تویه صفحه بگردین.فقط یادتون باشه نظرات 1-90.من خودم معدلم 14 هستش.اما شدم 2700 منطقه.اما از شانس بد من،افرادی که رتبشون از نظر عددی بیشتره،جاهایی قبول شدن که من هم باید قبول میشدم.


واقعا؟؟
درصداشون که خیلی بالا نیس نسبت به این معدل کم؟؟؟

----------


## shervin13

> :yahoo (1):اینم کلی *تشکر* برای *شما*.......
> متاسفانه نه.... من به اون فرد اصلا دسترسی ندارم.از رتبه برترهای رشته ی ریاضی بودن.رتبه ی 36 کشور و 25 منطقه یک رو کسب کرده.و اینقد تلاش کردن که شدن این.میتونین به سایت کانون و به قسمت کارنامه ی نفرات برتر مراجعه کنین.تک رقمی پسر.منطقه یک.کارنامه رو براش زده.اما اینکه از کجا فهمیدم معدل 16 داره،به این صفحه برید.در قسمت نظرات به شماره ی 67 اگه اشتباه نکنم برسید.که آقای امید چهره گشا درموردشون نوشتن.در قسمت نظرات بین 1-90 رو نگاه کنین.اصلا تویه مرورگرتون دکمه ی ctrl + F رو بزنید و بنوسین 16 یا معدل 16 و بعدش دکمه ی all highlight(برعکس نوشتم) رو بزنین.دییگه تویه صفحه بگردین.فقط یادتون باشه نظرات 1-90.من خودم معدلم 14 هستش.اما شدم 2700 منطقه.اما از شانس بد من،افرادی که رتبشون از نظر عددی بیشتره،جاهایی قبول شدن که من هم باید قبول میشدم.


مرسی داداش 

اره تو وبلاگش دیده بودم یه چیزایی میگفت .. راجب رشته ریاضی زیاد خبر ندارم ولی اگه کسی زیر 500 تچربی هم با این معدلا بهم نشون بده واقعا شاخ در میارم اصلا فکر میکنم نباشه ... چون خودم امسال کنکور دادم و دیدم چطوریه ... ولی خب الان اگه ببینم کسی بوده بهترین خبر واسه منه که با روحیه بهتر درس بخونم 

اینا چیزای جانبیه که البته مهم هم هست ولی هممون تلاش میکنیم که حداقل اخرش از خودمون < راضی >  باشیم

----------


## Mr.Dr

معدل رتبه164 برابر 19.9 و معدل رتبه 301 برابر 19.5 بود!!!

----------


## msharifian

ای کاش تاثیر معدل را به 40 برسونن امسال...من 19.91 بودم... :Yahoo (105):

----------


## legion

> ای کاش تاثیر معدل را به 40 برسونن امسال...من 19.91 بودم...


حاجی نناز به معدلت و بدون دست با لا دست زیاده و ما حدود فکر کنم 36000 معدل 19و20 داریم

----------


## GGALI

من یه چیز تو عمرم نفهمیدم:

کسی که 13 ساعت روزی درس میخونه...امکانم داره پزشکی درنیاد؟؟؟؟؟

دیگه عذر میخوام طرف منگل تشریف داره حتما...

من یکی روزی 10 ساعت بخونم میشم نیوتن بعدی...:yahoo (4):

----------


## legion

> من یه چیز تو عمرم نفهمیدم:
> 
> کسی که 13 ساعت روزی درس میخونه...امکانم داره پزشکی درنیاد؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> دیگه عذر میخوام طرف منگل تشریف داره حتما...
> 
> من یکی روزی 10 ساعت بخونم میشم نیوتن بعدی...:yahoo (4):


اینطوری هم نیست ممکن سر جلسه کنکور اتفاقاتی پیش بیاد که اگه روزی 24 ساعتم درس خونده باشی کارش نمی تونی بکنی .چرا کسانیکه که قبل کنکور براشون پیش بینی 100 تا 500 می کنند اما در کنکور می شند 7000 تا 10000
شایدم اصلا قسمت نباشه و خدا نخواد پزشکی بیاره و اصلا راه زندگیش عوض بشه

----------


## GGALI

> اینطوری هم نیست ممکن سر جلسه کنکور اتفاقاتی پیش بیاد که اگه روزی 24 ساعتم درس خونده باشی کارش نمی تونی بکنی .چرا کسانیکه که قبل کنکور براشون پیش بینی 100 تا 500 می کنند اما در کنکور می شند 7000 تا 10000
> شایدم اصلا قسمت نباشه و خدا نخواد پزشکی بیاره و اصلا راه زندگیش عوض بشه


بازم بخدا 13 ساعت خیلیه...

به قول یه بنده خدایی که میگفت پ اونایی که 7 ساعت میخونن برن یه قبر تو شهید آباد بخرن بهتره..

همه چی به خوندن که نیس..من رفیق خودم روزی بالای 15 ساعت واسه نهایی میخوند تازه با کلی تحقیر ما ولی آخرش معدلش شد 12...

----------


## legion

> بازم بخدا 13 ساعت خیلیه...
> 
> به قول یه بنده خدایی که میگفت پ اونایی که 7 ساعت میخونن برن یه قبر تو شهید آباد بخرن بهتره..
> 
> همه چی به خوندن که نیس..من رفیق خودم روزی بالای 15 ساعت واسه نهایی میخوند تازه با کلی تحقیر ما ولی آخرش معدلش شد 12...


پس به زیاد خوندن نیست انگیزه به نظرم بهترین چیزه که من ندارم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saharsadr

دقیقا موافقم به زیاد خوندن نیس
من قبل کنکور تخمین رتبه: ۵۰۰
بعد کنکور ۱۰۰۰۰

----------


## gole yas

سلام عزیز همون 13 ساعت درس خوندن مگه الکی هستش  بشین بخون ببینم میتونی در ضمنم  اگه با سیزده ساعت میشد بخونی   نیوتن میشدی مطمئن بودم میخوندی که بشی نیوتن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## na3r!n

بازم که خیلی خوبه
من فک کردم از اینم بیشتر میکشه پایین رتبه رو

----------

